# [Biete] Headhunting für SPS Programmierer



## Headhunter (17 April 2018)

Guten Tag,

Ich bin neu in eurem Forum und wie der Titel und Name verrät Headhunter.
Normalerweise ist mein Steckenpferd Vertriebspositionen quer durch die Automatisierungsbranche von Sondermaschinenbau bis hin zu automatisierten Heimnetzen.

In letzter Zeit bekomme ich häufiger Anfragen für SPS Programmierer für alles mögliche (reines Programmieren, Risikobeurteilung, Instandsetzung etc.).

Wer Bock hat sich da auszutauschen oder allgemein Lust auf einen Diskurs in die Richtung hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden oder Fragen auch so posten.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle sagen dass ich hier keine konkreten Jobs nennen werde, das wäre a) die falsche Rubrik und b) mir ist da Diskretion sehr wichtig.

Ich freu' mich auf euer Feedback.


----------



## Bitmanipulator (17 April 2018)

Hallo Headhunter,

a) Du bist kein Headhunter.
b) Wenn doch, dann einer von der Sorte, von der man nicht angesprochen werden möchte.
c) Du möchtest, dass die Beute zu Dir kommt. Viel Erfolg dabei.
d) Auf einer Skala von 1..10, wie erfolgreich bist Du mit dieser Methode?

Grüße


----------



## Münchnerjunge (17 April 2018)

Hallo Headhunter,

suche Job: 
-mit Jahresgehalt >100k€ 
-mit Firmenwagen der oberen Mittelklasse
-Homeoffice
-34h Woche

Diskretion ist mir sehr wichtig. Daher verzichte ich auf das Einreichen einer Bewerbung. Bitte senden Sie mir den fertigen Arbeitsvertrag einer beliebigen Stelle als blanko-Format zu, ich werde ihn dann unterschrieben einsenden und ab Montag anfangen. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Ich freu' mich auf dein Feedback.


----------



## Headhunter (17 April 2018)

Hallo Bitmanipulator,

a) doch
b) da habe ich gemischte Erfahrung
c) Jein, klar wäre super aber auch etwas unspannend. Ich bin in dem Forum eher zum Austausch da, ich kenne es wenn ein HH durchruft und dich auf ein komplett unpassendes Projekt setzen möchte, das ist eher nervig, anstrengend und bringt niemanden was. Die Zusammenarbeit mit reinen Technikern ist für mich (noch) neu. Wie gesagt mein Fokus liegt sonst rein auf Vertriebler.
d) bisher ziemlich gut

@Münchnerjunge

Kommt sofort, welches Auto ist Ihnen denn am liebsten?


----------



## mariob (17 April 2018)

Hi
statt Homeoffice ist mir dunkle, warme und sehr ruhige Haltung wichtig .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 April 2018)

> [Biete] Headhunting für SPS Programmierer



Techniker und Ingenieure sind rational denkende Menschen. 

Natürlich darfst hier im Schutze der Anonymität einen auf dicke Hose machen,
erwarte aber nicht, dass jemand darauf herein fällt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 April 2018)

> Natürlich darfst hier im Schutze der Anonymität einen auf dicke Hose machen,
> erwarte aber nicht, dass jemand darauf herein fällt.



Ach komm Gerhard, dass hört sich doch alles sehr seriös an:


> Wie gesagt mein Fokus liegt sonst rein auf Vertriebler





> Automatisierungsbranche von Sondermaschinenbau bis hin zu automatisierten Heimnetzen





> Wer Bock hat





> Grund: Whoops


----------



## Milka (18 April 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ach komm Gerhard, dass hört sich doch alles sehr seriös an:


Vielleicht ist dies eine Taktik um uns zu testen


----------



## Zoro (23 April 2018)

Wie schon *Bitmanipulator *gesagt hat, bist du kein Headhunter. Vor kurzem brauchte ich einen Headhunter und habe online eine gute Firma gefunden, die professionelle Headhunter hat. Die Headhunter Hamburg bietet hervorragende Leistungen und sie können die richtigen Führungskräfte und Experten im Engineering finden. Wer einen Headhunter sucht, kann ich ihm gerne die Agentur MEYHEADHUNTER Empfehlen, mehr Infos kann man auf ihrer Homepage bekommen.

Ein Zitat von *MEYHEADHUNTER *- "MEYHEADHUNTER ist spezialisiert auf den Bereich Engineering und übernimmt für Ihr Unternehmen als Headhunter in Hamburg die Rekrutierung passender Fachleute. Durch erfahrene Berater und Headhunter verbinden wir wissenschaftlich fundierte Methoden mit praxisbewährtem Know-how zur Lösung Ihres Personalbedarfs"

_MfG_


----------



## Draco Malfoy (25 April 2018)

Das ist ja mal ne epische Unterhaltung.

1. Der eine erklärt mir im reinen Gossendeutsch er wäre voll fett headhunter und möchte ---ähm--- was ? Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls keine seriösen Jobs vermitteln, der Ansprache nach. Ansonsten würde ich ja vielleicht mit einer Homepage und ensprechendem Anzeigenstil zunächst versuchen.

2. Danach kommen X Leute, die ihn fertig machen und sich über ihn lustig machen;

3. Dann kommt irgendso ein billiger Werbeheiny mit 3 Beiträgen (allesamt Spam) und liefert unfeiwillig epische Clownade für irgend einen weiteren Saftladen. Ja, ne, is klar.


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2018)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne epische Unterhaltung.
> 
> 1. Der eine erklärt mir im reinen Gossendeutsch er wäre voll fett headhunter und möchte ---ähm--- was ? Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls keine seriösen Jobs vermitteln, der Ansprache nach. Ansonsten würde ich ja vielleicht mit einer Homepage und ensprechendem Anzeigenstil zunächst versuchen.
> 
> ...




Yep, das fiel mir auch auf, hab auch mal reingeschaut.
Meine erste Frage war, "So komplizierte Spamvorbereitung???"


----------



## mariob (25 April 2018)

Hi,
@Ralle, aber bitte nicht plattmachen man kann das nur eben nicht nach Fun zum Feierabend verschieben .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 April 2018)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> 2. Danach kommen X Leute, die ihn fertig machen und sich über ihn lustig machen;



Ich bekam schon fast ein schlechtes Gewissen, aber Du hast Dich ja nahtlos angeschlossen ...


----------

